# معلومات عن دورات في مجال المنظفات



## حلويس (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن تزويدي بمعلومات و عناوين عن مراكز و أماكن تعقد بها دورات في مجال المنظفات؟
حيث ارغب بأخذ دورة تدريبية في هذا المجال..
يوجد في هذا الملتقى معلومات ممتازة لكن يوجد الكثير من التراكيب لنفس النوع من المنظفات و صراحة أنا في حيرة من أمري بخصوص أي طريقة للتركيب أعتمد و لا أرغب بتجريب كل الطرق المختلفة..
و شكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم ومع فائق الاحترام 
ان كانت مجرد تجربة وهواية فالمنتدى كافي جدا جدا جدا 
اما ان كنت بصدد بناء عمل خاص بك فهذا يستحق بعض العناء منك 
ونصيحتي لك الذهاب لسوق الكيماويات وشراء نماذج 1-2 كغ تقريبا من كل المواد 
وتجريبها ومعرفة خواصها علميا وتطبيق ما في المنتدى من منتجات مكررة واضافة 
لمساتك الرائعة وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## حلويس (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي أبو حمزة
بالفعل أنوي انشاء مصنع لهذا الغرض و أحتاج من يزودني بالخبرة
أحب القيام بالتجارب لكن أريد من يختصر علي الوقت و تزويدي بالتراكيب المجربة من قبل
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العجمىى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى انا بعتلك رقمى على الخاص علشان اساعدك بدون مقابل مشششششششششششششششششششششش 
عايز حاجة منكككككككككككككككككككك الا الدعاء


----------



## العجمىى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

انت وغيرككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------

